# Louie Lou



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

*Louie Lou (Last updated 12/25/2014)*

He's such a dork but, I love him took some new pics today thought I'd share.

First few were practicing a free stack














































But, then I got bored and decided to bring out the ball!!!

Ugh enough pics Mom! Do you have my ball?










YAY!!!










Such a good ball.










Throw...........IT! Throw...........IT! Please, Please Throw it!










Whoo HOOO!!!!!










Throw it all ready shesh!










I got the ball I got the ball!!










HEY, HEY!! Come back here!










MY.......Ball!










Tra la lala la la!


----------



## Wong Izzy (Nov 6, 2013)

This guy is something else, beautifull dog.... he looks so happy!!!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Hahaha great pics  he is so cute! Love the pictures


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks you all. Izzy I sure hope he's happy cause my arm is throbbing hahaha.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks for sharing Amanda! Lou looks good and I'm so glad to see you posting again.


----------



## Wong Izzy (Nov 6, 2013)

MSK said:


> Thanks you all. Izzy I sure hope he's happy cause my arm is throbbing hahaha.


Ya i got you there, they love to run and if you don't have the extended plastic arm for the tennis ball it can be real devistating on your shoulder LOL...

have fun :cheers:


----------



## KellyC (Jan 12, 2013)

Such a beautiful guy, and in great shape, too.


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

Great pictures!


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

He is a handsome boy! Looks like he had fun too 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone he's mt pride any joy.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Such a beautiful boy you have! His eyes are amazing! So soulful! love the runing pics, I love pups with balls they cant be happier!


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## APBT4LYFE (Jun 19, 2011)

great pics!!! looks like my roxy if she had cropped ears.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I was drooling over him on FB! He's gorgeous!


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> I was drooling over him on FB! He's gorgeous!


 I know thos sounds very big headed of me but I still can't believe he's mine and how he got here all the way from oregon.



APBT4LYFE said:


> great pics!!! looks like my roxy if she had cropped ears.


From what I can tell yes very similar

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Hes a Fa-fat now LOL

Eating his treat


















typical Male!









Akiliya thinks she's one too


















Finally got him to set still


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Awe! I love to see 'em fluffy in the winter time! He looks so good and I'm so happy you got him for yourself! Akiliya don't look too bad either! Of course, I love a black/dark coated dog lol.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

He's GORGEOUS! Wow!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Awe! I love to see 'em fluffy in the winter time! He looks so good and I'm so happy you got him for yourself! Akiliya don't look too bad either! Of course, I love a black/dark coated dog lol.


 thanks I am glad I got him for me too he's such a dork. I didn't realize how fat he is lol. Akiliya is starting to slowly show her age.

Thanks DM

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Beautiful boy MSK and that lime green collar really POPS! Looks great on him. Thank you for sharing the pics of the Louie Lou and Akiliya. 

Joe

Liking your sig pic too. ;-)


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Thank complements of CustomK9 on the collars. Just made the siggy yesterday


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

What program did you use (sorry for going off topic)?


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

GIMP I can't find my photoshop stuff to get it back on the computer.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh okay... was just curious... I have Gimp and Photoshop, but can't seem to find the time to really get into it and concentrate because I get interrupted by a hungry baby lol.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Looks like he is getting in shape!  love his handsome face and I like Akilila (sp) too


----------



## Raiderblue (Jan 1, 2014)

Wow, you have some good lookin dogs


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

He looks really good. I like his collar.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

MSK said:


>


This is my favorite shot  lookin good!


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Looks like he is getting in shape!  love his handsome face and I like Akilila (sp) too


Just food reduction atm he was so fat that it was hindering him to work out. Really thats just him in a natural state. Akiliya is hilarious.



Raiderblue said:


> Wow, you have some good lookin dogs


Thanks



~StangChick~ said:


> He looks really good. I like his collar.


 TY



HeavyJeep said:


> This is my favorite shot  lookin good!


TY! That ones one of mine alot more on this post though 
http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/61218-flirtpole-fun-pic-heavy.html


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo (Feb 12, 2014)

he is gorgeous!


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Ty I think so

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Some pics of my two favorite boys on the way to take Lou to the vet.


































Lou has an inflamed esophagus and lungs with a little congestion. So no more prep for show for a bit but hes on a week round of antibiotics and steroids.

This is how I found out he was sick he hadnt acted sick at all until here.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

My goodness! Poor Louie. Hope he gets better soon. Can't have that handsome boy being sick. Keeping y'all in my thoughts and sending good vibes your way.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Ty chicky he should be fine.  hopefully pretty quick so I can get in some last min work before april


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Have you ever seen a dog take their meds by you just cuppinug it like a treat? I know I gotta force it down Akiliyas throat when shes got some but Lou just takes it with no force he just eats it like a treat vet said thats great Im thinking hes got screwed tastebuds hahahahaha.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Lol no I've never seen that but must make it super easy for you lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Mel comes running for his pain meds he thinks they are a treat lol. I just shake the bottle and here he comes lol Cute pictures thanks for sharing 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

He gets soo fixated he make derp faces hahaha









































































Yes he did finally spread in the chest some


----------



## bluedozer (Sep 8, 2013)

Glad to see he is doing better. He looks great, thanks for the update


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

love that smile!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks for the new pictures Amanda. Really enjoyed them. Long live the derp faces. LOL.

Joe


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Handsome!!!!!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

He's such a pretty boy!! Love his facial expressions.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Thank yall he's rotten as hell

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica (Mar 18, 2011)

Such a handsome boy!!!

I love the candid shots, they show how expressive his face is (and how darn cute he is!)


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Well got some pics today after the show didn't get any real good ones during as I was by myself. We went to the UKC Richmond, Ky show today held by the Glen Imaal Terrier Club. There was only one other APBT(a puppy) there so we didn't really have a lot of competition but it was fun. Here are the results:

Show 1:

1st in Adult Class (no comp)
Best Male
Best in Breed
2nd in Terrier Group

Show 2:

1st in Adult Class (no comp)
Reserved Male

Here's the pics

He was exhausted


















After we got home had to get him with his ribbons minus one forgot it by the second ring today hoping they will mail it I contacted them by FB and left a message on phone.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Points are still points. Good job Louie!!

Mobile.....at the moment....on petguide.com app


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

3 people had dogs in season so needless to say I had to pull out the pet calm today cause he was so anxious he had the squirts by the end of the first group and we had like 3 or 4 groups before ours LOL.. I wa so pissed I was like damn someone gonna think my dogs sick and its just anxiety.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

So at ukc shows there are several breed groups? That is pretty cool


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Congratulations to Louie and yourself Amanda. Nice job on all the ribbons. 

Joe


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

::::COACH:::: said:


> So at ukc shows there are several breed groups? That is pretty cool


All shows unless otherwise listed as specific are all breed shows. There were all kinds there today. I seen the most beautiful Golden Retriever there today and the Afgans and Wippets were gorgeous.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Oh and Louie thought the puppy Pomeranians were squeak toys LOL. He was searching for his ball everytime one would yelp cause it sounded like his Kong Ball HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

I've had him hid but took these pics last week thought i'd finally share them for the ones not on my FB.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

He's looking good!! I've missed you on the book of faces lol.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks have missed you too


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

You can almost hear the growling of contentment as he chews on the ball.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Lol he never growls unless its an intruder (a man he doesnt know). Hes a silent ball killer with the exception of heavy breathing and teeth clanking LOL.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

I just want to say I'm done with mobile devices on this site both my tablet(reg site) and my phone(mobile site) refresh just when I'm almost done with my post and I loose ever friggin thing. Okay on with my post!!

Just updating on the fathead known as Lou. Today we did some unassisted(no leash or hand adjustment) stacking. First it was pure food driven wildness and he tried to knock my hand off (mind you I have a sprained knee so I cant move fast so he got me today haha) but, that was for a very short period. So per his OB training he mostly just wanted to auto sit. Well then we had to go back over the Stack = Stand and such but, after about 30 mins he had it for the most part lots of work before he is comfortable with it though. I pulled him forward with the treat only to help him get better foot position but, refrained from physically touching him. I think the staying in place long enough to get pics was the hardest haha. Anyways onward with the pictures................

Ohhhhh Fooood gimme gimme gimme!










Okay fine I'll just sit then! Can I have it now?










Well then fine! I guess a change of venue. Yep, here will be fine. Maybe I can learn this here.










NOPE!










I AM Sir Louie the Great Fathead!!










Ugh! Woman WHAT do you want from me?










FINALLY!!


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

He's so handsome! Love the pictures.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks! He's my little goober for sure.


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

MSK, he is such a handsome pooch. He has such an expressive face.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks yea I swear we have eye conversations and sometimes full convos just anyone listening sees a one sided convo lol.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Still needs a mask but working on it. Kids threw a fit and begged me so Lou has to pay the price Mwah ha ha!!


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Awe guess everyones tired of seeing Lous mug.


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

I'm not! He's lookin good!


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Aw did he go trick or treating with the kids?


----------



## TheHiddenAngel (Mar 21, 2014)

I think I saw his pic on facebook yesterday! Lucky you for being able to get a costume on him!


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Yep he went trick or treating lol my youngest was batman soo I makeshifted a robin costume out of a red doggie hoody, green child shirt, child cape and mask set , and some craft supplies. He wore the hoodie today for my oldest sons end of season soccer game. Since hes red and they won again 5 to 3. Whoo hoo. GO INFERNO'S!!!


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

That costume is THE BEST!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Haha poor dog!  he looks super cute though!


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone 

LOL he likes the hoodie and even enjoyed the cape I think. He walks right into the hoodie when I hold it up hes a rare breed I swear he does look sad in the pic though.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

The boy wonder? LOL, I got a kick out of that pic!!!


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

LOL yea he was my Youngest's sidekick for a night he wanted to be batman and then both begged to bring the dog so yea momma got to crafting LOL,


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

He is such a handsome young man Amanda. He looks so good out in the field with that Autumn background. Thanks for sharing.

Joe


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Looking good


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

He is really looking great! Thanks for the update.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Such a pretty boy


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone if all goes well I'll be getting a female pup bred similar to him in the spring cross your fingers for me.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh how exciting! Keeping everything crossed for you. I can't wait to see what you get. I know you'll post pictures so I'll wait anxiously lol. I'm done adding for a while but unless I stumble across a geeat deal, we won't be adding another until one of ours passes. I've decided that the next addition, though, will be a Rottweiler. I've always wanted a Rottweiler and outside of the APBT is the only other purebred dog I would like to own.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Merry Christmas all!! Hope you had a wonderful and blessed day!


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

IDK if anyone can view the video or not just checking to be sure.


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica (Mar 18, 2011)

What a handsome boy you have Amanda!!

Don't know what he will enjoy more - his new toy or that tantalizing Christmas dinner you're promising!!

Great video! Happy holidays!


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

LOL I think he prefers the toy because it lasts longer even though he and Akiliya were eye balls deep in dumplings and ham hahaha...


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Great video Amanda. Lou is such a looker and so well behaved. Thanks so much for sharing the video and Merry Christmas.

Joe


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks Glad you enjoyed it hes the first I trusted to open their own present since he knows if i start that, "aahnt" he knows I mean business. He is going nuts not getting worked if todays as pretty as yesterday we may pull out the drag sled an let him pull some since it was 65 yesterday just needed a jacket due to the north winds we were getting. If the rain lets up anyways.

Sorry everyone for the bad recording all shaky and not centered I was making sure my hand didn't get taken off haha he was so excited when he heard the paper.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Some pics of Louie since it's been like forever


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks for the picture update Amanda. Lou looks great! Love that face.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Still as handsome as ever!


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks guys hes the apple of my eye and the only one I have left. Funds havent been there or I'd of had a new female last fall. Hoping to have that changed by next year and get back into some shows and stuff once this work comp business gets figured out.


----------

